

CL learns from Arc - muriithi
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/36a7ef7d93fb6219

======
marvin
Seriously, what the _hell_ is wrong with these comp.lang.lisp guys? All the
citations I have ever heard from that place consist of derision, ridicule and
wiping the hard drives of unwary readers. Do they want their language to ever
become anything but an intellectual curiosity used exclusively by hardcore
hackers?

------
comatose_kid
After all of those proposed changes, Lisp is still just too easy to read for
the elite hackers it targets. Why not just use a CRC8 for each keyword as an
identifier instead?

------
projectileboy
Wow, vitriol from the folks on c.l.l. How shocking.

------
lst
The really interesting thing here is:

A majority of c.l.l. 'celebrities' try to convince each other how _un_
important Arc is, but nevertheless they literally spend hours and hours
writing their comments about it...

(At least they help to push the interest in Lisp generally.)

